# VW Passat 170PS TDI Auto Finesse Detail by Midlands Car Care



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This stunning example of a Passat was booked in a few weeks ago for a Light Correction Detail. I knew that it would be in great condition as the owner already had his own pot of Auto Finesse Spirit and the wheels were wearing Collinite 476S. The brief of the day was to remove the evident swirling from the paintwork and to restore the gloss levels. I was to also give the interior a quick once over...

A few befores:


DSC08582 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08585 by RussZS, on Flickr

Just general road grime - nothing too serious.

As always wheels first. The respective Auto Finesse products were lined up ready for action:


DSC08656 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels, tyres, arches and calipers were up first with Imperial and Citrus Power:


DSC08586 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08587 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rinsed:


DSC08588 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next as time was against me with regards to the increasingly hot Sun moving around on to the car, I didn't capture any images of the wash process, but it was as follows:

- Pre Soak with Citrus Power
- Rinse
- Hand Wash with Lather
- Rinse
- Oblitarate was used to safely remove the tar deposits
- Rinse
- Fallout Remover used on the iron based contamination
- Snow Foam with Lather and a final rinse
- Moved inside and clayed with Glide and Mild AF Clay

Next it was time to assess the paintwork. I had already noted whilst washing and catching the sun on the paintwork that the defects were relatively nasty on this flat red paint, but inside their true extent was revealed:


DSC08589 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08594 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08595 by RussZS, on Flickr

After testing various combination, I settled on Rupes Zephir and Rupes Intermediate Polishing Pad with the Rupes LHR-15E on the bonnet, giving me:


DSC08601 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08611 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08619 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC08628 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08629 by RussZS, on Flickr

It's a dusty beast the Zephir!!


DSC08637 by RussZS, on Flickr

To remove the polishing dust the car was moved back outside after the cutting phase and rinsed off then snow foamed and rinsed again:


DSC08639 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08642 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then moved back inside and refined via DAS6 Pro and a new as yet unreleased finishing polish which I am currently assessing...

Next the interior was given some MCC loving:


DSC08651 by RussZS, on Flickr

Citrus Power on the rubber mats:


DSC08685 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08686 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels and tyres were treated to Satin and Mint Rims:


DSC08652 by RussZS, on Flickr

Revive was used on the plastics:


DSC08654 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08655 by RussZS, on Flickr

Crystal on the glass


DSC08659 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then Rejuvenate by hand and Desire to finish:


DSC08657 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some finished shots:


DSC08661 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08662 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08663 by RussZS, on Flickr

This one looks edited, but isn't!!


DSC08668 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08679 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08680 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08683 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08687 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08689 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08693 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08696 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08699 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08700 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08709 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08711 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08716 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08718 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08721 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08723 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08734 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading:


DSC08717 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work Russ looks brilliant.


----------



## phill313 (May 17, 2012)

looks great russ ! im supose to be playing with a black passat tomorrow depending on the time


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking good Russ, nice work. Red has to be one of the most rewarding colours


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

Simply Stunning Russ!!


----------



## Leonidas (Jun 16, 2010)

A top job Russ. The neighbours asked if i'd had it resprayed when i got it home!

:thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great work.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Great work Russ looks brilliant.


Thank you for your kind words as always mate 



phill313 said:


> looks great russ ! im supose to be playing with a black passat tomorrow depending on the time


Best of luck with it mate - call me if you need any help 



James B said:


> Looking good Russ, nice work. Red has to be one of the most rewarding colours


Thanks James, it scrubbed up well!



andrewone said:


> Simply Stunning Russ!!


Thank you Andrew 



Leonidas said:


> A top job Russ. The neighbours asked if i'd had it resprayed when i got I home!
> 
> :thumb:


:lol: Seriously??

Thank you once again, was hard work but a pleasure. Let me know if you need any advice or help, just give me a call any time 



David Proctor said:


> Great work.


Thanks


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Like mega Russ, nice beast too, very nicely done!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great work Russ as always.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ, stunning finish.


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Lovely turn around on the car Russ, it looked pretty good before but now it looks like it's just left the showroom on Handover day!

Leon, have you put spacers on the car as the wheels fill the arches nicely where as they normally look a bit hidden?


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work russ


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous work once again Russ , the pics say it all:argie:


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

Superb job!
I have a question though, I have a black passat estate with loads of plastic trim under the sills and bumpers. The revive that you used looked awsome, how long does it last? will it hide/remove polish residue? (i have some problem residue that i cant shift!)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

firebod said:


> Superb job!
> I have a question though, I have a black passat estate with loads of plastic trim under the sills and bumpers. The revive that you used looked awsome, how long does it last? will it hide/remove polish residue? (i have some problem residue that i cant shift!)


Thank you! 

Revive lasts very well given how much it costs - I would suggest a good 3-4 weeks on most areas of a car.

It should hide polish residue but ideally you should thoroughly clean the plastics with an APC before applying any trim dressing to ensure its bonding to bare plastic and therefore aiding its durability.

HTH 

Thanks all!!

Russ.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Spot on work my man.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks both 

Russ.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Great gloss!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Superb correction and protection work Russ! :thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful work Russ! Very Glossy!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

very shiny

why did you refine with a das6? i thought that was the point of the rupes? :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job Russ :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Brilliant work Russ. I have notice that you use Auto finesse products a lot.
Have you tried Hardbody already? It would be nice to see what kind of results you can archieved for that.:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Brilliant work Russ. I have notice that you use Auto finesse products a lot.
> Have you tried Hardbody already? It would be nice to see what kind of results you can archieved for that.:thumb:


Not yet but I have ordered some for testing. It looks very impressive indeed...


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Not yet but I have ordered some for testing. It looks very impressive indeed...


Please try it to some soft paint because it should be better than BW to soft paints. Color should be silver so we can see how it can improve gloss:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks well fella:thumb:, don't see many in red!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Top work my friend, the colour is bold, but suits it well.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

well that's just a bit glossy. just how red should be. top work :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone 

Russ.


----------



## J W (Jul 26, 2012)

WOW! Look great.


----------

